# Steps-Spur 6-27



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Massive color change and weed line 65 south of orange beach. 5 miles south of elbow we ran into the biggest line I've ever seen.This line went for 40+ miles east and west and the prettiest water Ive seen in a long time. looks like it went all the way to spur. Total- 1 wahoo, 7 dolphin. Lost a 300+ blue (it tried to eat a chicken dolhin we had hooked up on a 30. It took it for a min and put on a show, but nothing ever hooked up. Headed to elbow after trolling to hit some deep drop spots. Caught some nice snowies and tiles. Great day with good friends. non stop action all day. Very fishy waters. Catch em up.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Great report! Y'all found the same one I did Tuesday around the spur. It was loaded with fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice & thanks for sharing.
Troll 'em up.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome work man!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fished it Tuesday as well. Lot of fish in that line. Prob be a hwy during the tourney this weekend.

Great report


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I need to get tout there, but it doesn't look like it will be happening. Glad to hear you saw the marlin dance for you.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome lookin bull!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah with the tourney this weekend that thing will be pillaged and plundered by end of day saturday.


----------

